# Wotofo Serpent SMM



## Res (1/7/17)

Hi Guys,

Looking forward buy a Wotofo Serpent SMM today. I know SirVape have but I want it today! Pretoria area if possible.


----------



## Res (1/7/17)

Will even travel to JHB......


----------



## Res (1/7/17)

And I'm starting to sound like an escort. Lol


----------



## Slick (1/7/17)

Vape cartel bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Res (1/7/17)

Slick said:


> Vape cartel bro!


Thanks amigo


----------

